# 2010 Outback 210Rs For Sale



## hzivkovich (Jul 13, 2015)

Email [email protected] for pictures and more info

2010 Keystone Outback 210rs travel trailer, near Annapolis, MD-$14,100, very well maintained, aluminum construction, non smokers, hard rear slide, king bed, bunkhouse in front, sofa sleeper, dinette, full kitchen, double bowl kitchen sink, pantry, outside kitchenette, full bath, power bathroom vent fan, 6 gallon water heater, ducted ac in ceiling, ducted heat in floor, power awning, 30 amp hook up, cable ready inside and out, digital TV antenna, lcd tv, cd and satellite radio with inside and outside speakers, bicycle storage front, lots of inside storage, 2 propane tanks, power tongue jack, 30 gallon grey and black water tanks, 45 gallon fresh water tank, cold weather package./Users/heatherzivkovich/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2015/07/29/20150729-210011/IMG_1387.JPG


----------



## hzivkovich (Jul 13, 2015)

ah hah! Here's a link to the Craiglist ad. Now you can see the pictures. Also, we just reduced it to 13,800.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/rvs/5215547402.html


----------

